# Specific 3D Printing Applications / Fields / Conferences > 3D Printing Conferences >  Inside 3D Printing Headed to Australia

## Brian_Krassenstein

MecklerMedia’s Inside 3D Printing Conference &  Expo will be headed to Australia next year, partnering with Reed  Exhibitions Australia and happening within the Reed Exhibitions’  flagship manufacturing event, National Manufacturing Week (NMW) on May 11-13, 2016.  The two shows are a perfect fit, as it almost goes without saying,  considering that NMW is an annual showcase for manufacturing innovation,  information, and inspiration--and 3D printing certainly couldn’t be  more appropriate in the mix. Read more at 3DPrint.com: http://3dprint.com/99553/inside-3d-printing-aus-2016/

----------


## 3dprintau

We'll be in Sydney, showing off our latest 3d printer http://3dprintingsystems.com

----------


## jonathan1995

oh, thank you  :Smile:  would happily be involved

----------


## tho789

We'll! Thank you! Admin!  :Smile:

----------


## hypnly

In our country, 3d printing technology has not yet developed.

----------


## 3dsplitx

Great timing. Australian University adds 3D printing to its curriculum

----------


## kanturu

Thanks for your helpful information. Hopefully soon will be participating in the program

----------


## Susanne

This is an amazing opportunity to learn something new.

----------


## joshtuck

> This is an amazing opportunity to learn something new.


It was a great conference, though a lot more had happened since

----------

